# News 11/20



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Dan Reed Blogs on NBADevelopmentLeague.com

*NEW YORK, Nov. 20, 2007 - Dan Reed, President of the NBA Development League will be interacting with fans and will be breaking news on the D-League all season long as part of his blog, called "Reed and Write" on NBADevelopmentLeague.com. Reed, one of the few executives in professional sports to actively engage fans on a blog, enjoys the intimate bond he shares with the people who follow the league on a day-to-day basis. When the season begins on November 23, Reed anticipates fans will suggest which players they believe deserve a Gatorade Call-Up and will provide their input on how to make the league even better.
"The response from fans so far has been tremendous, and the season hasn't even begun," said Reed. "Many initial questions from fans have asked whether the league will be expanding to their specific city, and more generally what the future holds for the D-League. Although I can't say for sure if there will be a team in their market, what I can say is an emphatic 'Yes' about league expansion; this league will be expanding and will continue to thrive. But I'll be addressing many specific questions on the blog going forward."
In addition to corresponding with the league's most ardent fans, Reed will discuss the D-League's role in research and development for the NBA which may include additional events at NBA All-Star 2008.
"There are quite a few big plans in the works for the D-League, especially regarding our presence at NBA All-Star 2008 in New Orleans. I will be announcing details on my blog, so I recommend that fans of both the D-League and the NBA keep checking back for updates," said Reed.
The NBA Development League is the NBA's official minor league, and the first-ever basketball league with direct affiliations to NBA teams. Now in its seventh season the D-League's goals are to provide affordable, NBA-caliber entertainment to fans of its 14 teams, as well as continue to develop players, coaches, referees and front-office personnel for the NBA. As the single source for in-season player "call-ups" to the NBA, fans of the D-League enjoy the highest caliber of basketball played outside the NBA. In fact, former D-League players represented 10 percent of NBA players on 2007-08 opening day rosters, numbering 44 in total. In addition, the D-League has produced 25 percent of current NBA referees and 16 current NBA coaches, including head coach Sam Vincent with the Charlotte Bobcats. The D-League is an innovative and rapidly growing sports property that also serves as an experimental testing ground for new initiatives of the NBA and its teams, provides continuing education and professional development resources for its players, and is committed to serving its local communities through D-LEAGUE CARES and grassroots efforts.
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Idaho Outlasts Utah 97-93 In Preseason Game*

BURLEY, Idaho, Nov. 19, 2006 - Lance Allred scored 25 points and Roberto Bergersen added 17 more as the Idaho Stampede defeated the Utah Flash, 97-93, in NBA Development League preseason action Monday evening at the Burley High School Gymnasium.The Flash shot 55-percent from the floor (33-60) in the game, but converted just 24-of-39 free throws (61.5%), including missing nine freebie attempts in the second half. The Stampede converted 35-of-68 (51.5%) from the field, but secured the victory at the free throw line, hitting 24-of-29 (82.8%).
James Lang scored 17 points to pace the Flash, followed by Brian Jackson and Kevin Kruger with 15 each. Kruger also dished out a game-high seven assists. Brandon Wallace, on assignment from the Boston Celtics to the Flash, scored 11 and grabbed nine rebounds. Kyrylo Fesenko, on assignment from the Utah Jazz, had eight rebounds to go with six points. 
Marcus Campbell came off the Stampede bench to score 12 and collect eight boards for Idaho. Ricky Woods scored 11 for Idaho, including five of Idaho's final 10 points in the game.
Idaho opens its regular season at Albuquerque on Friday. Tipoff is set for 7 p.m. MT at Tingley Coliseum. The Flash plays the first regular season game in team history Saturday at Anaheim.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Arsenal Fall to D-Fenders at Camp Pendleton*

Anaheim, Calif., November 19, 2007- The Anaheim Arsenal fell to the Los Angeles D-Fenders 107-93 in the final pre-season game for both teams Monday night. Camp Pendleton Marine Base in Southern California played host to the event which allowed the Arsenal, D-Fenders and the NBA Development League to tune up for their season openers this coming weekend. 
Led by 6'6" forward Wendell White's 19 points and 5 rebounds, the D-Fenders took a 71-78 third quarter deficit and turned it into a fourteen point victory. Arsenal forward Steven Smith had a game high 26 points as well as 5 rebounds in the loss. Although the Arsenal fell to the D-Fenders, both teams found the event to be more than just about basketball.

"As a team, we had a great experience at Camp Pendleton. Giving back to the Marines that do so much for the country every day is something we were honored to take part in," Arsenal Assistant Coach Dean Murray said after the game. Even with the loss to the D-Fenders, the Arsenal still had a lot of positives to take away from the pre-season game.

After the game Arsenal Head Coach Reggie Geary said, "Through the first three quarters we felt pretty good about our performance. We stayed a bit more true to our opening day rotation. With a seven point lead going into the fourth quarter, we wanted to give some players the chance to win a roster spot. This was an important game for us to learn as much as possible about our players." 

Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton is the largest West Coast expeditionary training facility in the Marine Corps. The Base is home to the First Marine Expeditionary Force, 1st Marine Division, 1st Force Service Support Group, elements of the 3rd Marine Aircraft Wing, Marine Corps Recruit Depot Weapons & Field Training Battalion, School of Infantry, Marine Corps and Army Reserve Forces, Marine Corps Tactical Systems Support Activity, the Navy's Assault Craft Unit 5 and a Naval Hospital.

The D-Fenders also took away a lot from the game at the Marine Base. "This was my first game coaching in front of a military crowd. The whole experience, especially the pre-game demonstration with the Marine tanks was something we can take with us for a lifetime. Overall, this was a great experience and win for our team," stated Los Angeles D-Fenders' coach Dan Panaggio.

In 2006-07 there were 62 former D-League players on end-of-season NBA rosters accounting for approximately 15 percent of the entire league. Also 17 D-League alumni started at least one game last season, including Kelenna Azubuike of the Golden State Warriors, Matt Carroll of the Charlotte Bobcats, Mikki Moore who's currently with the Sacramento Kings, Gerald Green who won the 2007 Sprite Slam Dunk, Martell Webster of the Portland Trail Blazers and Rafer Alston, a starter in every one of the Rockets' games during the 06-07 season. Azubuike, in particular, has continued his stellar play this year scoring 33 points in Golden State's second game of the 2007-08 season. In addition to consistent starters the D-League has produced a number of strong rotation players who sometimes start, but always contribute to their team's success. Those players include Houston's Chuck Hayes, Amir Johnson of the Pistons and Smush Parker of the Miami Heat. 

The Arsenal open their season on Saturday, November 24 at 7:30PM versus the Utah Flash at the Arena at the Anaheim Convention Center. To find out more information about tickets and the team please call (714)635-BALL or visit anaheimarsenal.com.


----------

